# Epson 4800 sublimation



## KRAZA1 (Jul 20, 2008)

We bought an EPSON 4800 printer originally to print onto Heat Transfer Material to make T-Shirts with. The process did not seem to be very robust, so we switched back to Vinyl (Thermoflex).

Can I set up the printer to use Dye Sub? If so, does anyone have any experience with using their EPSON 4800 to do the Dye Sub process and how do you like it?


----------



## palmetto (Feb 22, 2008)

KRAZA1 said:


> We bought an EPSON 4800 printer originally to print onto Heat Transfer Material to make T-Shirts with. The process did not seem to be very robust, so we switched back to Vinyl (Thermoflex).
> 
> Can I set up the printer to use Dye Sub? If so, does anyone have any experience with using their EPSON 4800 to do the Dye Sub process and how do you like it?


 
I have my 4800 split into a dual system. I use sub-dye in one side and multink (heat transfer) in the other. You need multi-rip software to split the printer if you go with this method. Dye sub works great in the 4800. I rarely have any problems.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

I also have the 4880 Hybrid but with dye Sub and Chromablast. Most places will send you the software drivers when you purchase the ink from them. Don't be hesitant to ask when you call.


----------



## abaker64 (Jan 12, 2008)

i never had any issue with my 4800 other than cost of inks, i upgraded to a 9600 and use ussublimation inks.

I still have artanium 220ml catridges that i would be willing to sell for a discounted price


----------



## Dingbat (Jun 12, 2007)

I use the 4800 for sublimation printing. Using the 17" sublimation roll paper, I have set up several page sizes based on the products I will be creating, (17 x 6 for mugs, 17 x 9 for mouse pads, 17 x 11 for shirts and aprons, etc). With corel draw, I create the same custom pages sizes and create templates for each product.
You will have to get sublimation cartridges, (get the big ones) and flush the original ink from the system. While you are ordering the cartridges, also order a chip resetter so you can empty and reset the maintenance tank. Flushing will use considerable ink, but once complete, you will be fine. When I go a couple of days without printing, I usually run a nozzle check to insure that all jets are working, (not clogged). Only increase the cleaning level if a couple of nozzle cycles doesn't clear the problem. By the way, keep some standard 8.5 x 11 paper in the tray to use during the nozzle check, so you don't waste the 17" wide paper. Lay out your graphics short and wide and fill additional page space with multiple business logos. Use a good paper cutter or sissors to cut out you graphics, then print away. You can order the cartridges and Sublijet driver as a kit and save some money.


----------



## shrink (Sep 11, 2007)

I have epson 4000 and 4800,and and old 7600,waiting to print with sublimation inks.I just found out from you that i can use in hybrid,but I can get no rip soft for that,we are a little bit far from U (Romania) and here are very few who even know about sublimation.Knows anyone where I can get software and how to flush old chrome ink from printer?
thanks


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

shrink,

Most of the distributors have access to getting cleaning fluid cartridges that you can use to flush the existing Ulta Chrome inks out of the printer. Depending on how long the ink has sat in the printer, you might have to replace the print head, lines and dampers if the ink has locked up inside the printer. You can also try to get refillable cartridges and use distilled water if the printers have not sit that long. You still might need to use cleaning fluid though. Once the lines become pretty clear, then you can load the sublimation ink and you should be fine. You might need to either replace or reset the waste tank.

I sent you a PM regarding the software question. Please feel free to ask additional questions about the software. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone  who has imputed in this thread your questions and replys have made this a very informative read.


Many Thanks


--
Ezekiel


----------



## CarlEton631 (Aug 5, 2009)

Good Post. Thanks.


----------



## racewayphoto (Feb 7, 2010)

I took my Epson 9600 that had sat for about a year and changed it over to dye sub after I bought my 9880. I use refillable catridges and we replaced the dampers during the change over. They are only about $8-9 a piece.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I run the hybrid also and the prints are very vibrant. Just bought Conde's Ricoh printer to see how it compares with prints. I've very disappointed with it and probably won't use it at all. Attached is a comparison of a test file Conde sent me because I complained about a lack of "life" to the Ricoh printer. The one on the right is the epson 4800. I realize these use two different inks, but with this kind of print, the Ricoh is useless to me.


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Jim

LOL 

Wow the difference is laughable.... good thing you compared them .. what inks are they using in the RICHO and what inks are you using in the epson???

--
Eze


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

UPDATE!!!!! Just got off the phone with David. You have to be a rocket scientist to go through this stuff. We had to go in and totally change profiles and a few other things. The difference is terrific. I just reprinted the test and the Ricoh is actually better than the Epson now. I've commented before that I've always had good support from David, and this is one more example of buying from someone who does care. It's just a shame the setups on these things can't be simplified to where WE can understand them. I already dread buying a new computer and going through this again. I've used nothing but Artainium in the epson, but now this gel ink looks promising.


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey there Jim

Any chance we can see another print comparison 

Kind Regards

--
Eze


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Well, I'd love to give you a new comparison(I threw away the first one), but it seems that the new settings for the Ricoh, also changed the settings for the 4800. Will have to see what it will take to get the settings back for my rip.


----------



## Presed-Nick (Feb 1, 2008)

Are there any good refillable cartridges for Epson 4800 I still use Epson original ink and I fell ripped off  please help. I wuld love to find out how to save some money on ink.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

~Epson Select Your Printer - Inksupply.com


----------



## turborip (Dec 4, 2010)

Sawgrass driver for dyesub and pigment also good. 
but the best way is using RIP SW !!!
because 
1. using sawgrass driver, must need buy expensive sawgrass inks. 
2. many options exist in RIP SW. for example, 
A3 - R1800/1900 can also change as dyesub machine. 8 color -> 4 color double and speed, 720x360 dpi 2pass mode , 30cm x 44 m per hour. 
A2 - Epson 4000/4800 also availlable , many peoples looking at changing Epson 4000p ( 7 color ) as Epson 4000s ( 4 color double ) but I also failed, and I found the good way is using RIP SW !!! 
A1, A0 - 7800/9800 also 8 color change to 4 color double. there are no need of 8 color for dyesub, just 4color is enough then making 4color double will change speed faster ( 720x360 dpi 4 pass mode ). 
Also about 7600/9600 old models. 7 color printer ( CMYK LcLm Lk changed as CMYK CMY.. ) and it also speed goes higher and very good quality !!! 

So, using RIP SW is best solution I think, for more question about RIP SW, plz email me. I will answer details. 
Thank you .


----------



## synchtec (Sep 21, 2009)

Good for you guys cause i'm experiencing a problem with my Epson 7880 printer and nobody here seem to be able to give a definite solution. My printer doesn't recognize one of my cartridges. I tried other original chip but still the same.


----------



## empireflags (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi there everyone, seems to be an old thread but I want to know if there are any open source or reasonably priced rip or multi-rip software available for download?

I am planning to convert 4800 to hybrid with dye-sub on one side and regular pigment on the other.

It's literally for making small flags onto polyester fabric, hence I do not need all the 8 colours for super quality as most prints would be relatively simple in design.

And if the 4800 would allow me to do regular pigment prints at the same time, that would be great.

I have found very well priced dye-sub inks from China and if compared to Sawgrass, I am afraid using the latter suppler would make my prints almost gold plated.) 

if anyone could help would really appreciate it!

Cheers,
Luke


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Make sure they are good quality inks from China, you don't want to be putting cheap junk into such a nice printer!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Luke,

You are more than welcome to download a trial version of MultiRIP Hybrid to see if it works for you. My concern is the differences in ink from Sawgrass to the other supplier. We spent a tremendous amount of time and money profiling the SubliJet IQ and Artainium inks. This means you have to print out a large number of small boxes, press them to the different types of dye sublimation ready substrates, read the color values on the actual substrate and then create a profile for testing. If you go with another ink, the color profiles could or could not generate the desired colors. This means you would have to do the color profiling for the substrates you want to print on (i.e. polyester fabric for flags,...). The same would be said for the other 4-channels of pigment ink as well. With the right equipment, supplies and time... it can definitely be done. Just want you to understand this as you go through the decision making process.

Again, you can load whatever inks you would like into the printer and use the trial version of the MultiRIP Hybrid software to see what the results will look like. The prints will have a watermark across them, but it still should give you a good enough idea.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## empireflags (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you guys! 

DAGuide, I do value your input making the MultiRip Software for Sublijet and Sawgrass dye sub inks. However it would be extremely hard to compete on the flag market with guys who do solvent flags, or at least have worked out their own system into using chinese dye-sub ink.


From my experience I've seen very reputable companies selling high-end materials that end up to be the same, maybe a little bit upgraded China supplied stuff. One product even carried Chinese markings (letters), although supplier assured the product was fully made in UK. 

I shall be working only with up to 24 colours, hence thought it would be enough having a pretty simple profile, which can be adjusted given the actual dye sub inks and the polyester fabric.


----------



## empireflags (Nov 30, 2012)

Mark, I have read your description a 'MultiRIP - hybrid', and it says it does general printing with the MultINK installed on the other side. Is the MultiINK the only ink your profiles work with?? I might sound novice and I am, just don't get why I could not use regular EPSON pigment ink instead of MultINK on one side and Artanium UV+ ink at the other? (I do not need light heat transfer option)


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Luke,

Let me clarify some things. I don't sell any type of ink. So which ink you put into your printer is completely up to you. My statement above is based off of speaking with other people that have purchased my software and have come across color management problems as a result of the ink they used. That is why I suggested you download the trial version and test the output. The other ink you are considering might work perfectly fine. The previous poster also brought up the point that you have to make sure that ink is the same from one batch to another. Any changes to the type/amount of pigments or dispersions can result in different colors if they both come from the same manufacturer.

In regards to MultINK (which is a generic name for an ink that is sold by a lot of distributors in the USA under different names), we needed to get CMYK ink in cartridges that had the correct ink chips on the cartridges (LcLmLkLlk channels). Since the sublimation cartridges already came with the CMYK ink chips on the cartridges, we needed the generic ink in cartridges that would go in the other four channels. So the distributors had to order these cartridges specifically. Since the CMYK Epson ink does not come in LcLmLkLlk channels, we had to do something different. Plus, we wanted a black ink that has UV inhibitors in it to make better film positives. Thus, we worked with the ink manufacturer in the USA to get the best quality inks filled in cartridges with the correct ink chips.

Hope that clarifies things.

Mark


----------



## empireflags (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok, thank you Mark, now I get the idea: Dye-Sub + MultINK makes 4800 even more versatile: it can make regular dye-subs, + film positives, heat transfers onto cotton and even does regular prints onto regular paper, albeit the latter option would cost much more than doing regular prints with cheap Epson pigment or even cheaper 'fully' china 'made' & 'branded' pigment ink.

It does clarify the matter and I now see how great the hybrid Epson 4800 can be; a piezoelectirc Swiss knife


----------



## Tavira (Oct 14, 2021)

Dingbat said:


> I use the 4800 for sublimation printing. Using the 17" sublimation roll paper, I have set up several page sizes based on the products I will be creating, (17 x 6 for mugs, 17 x 9 for mouse pads, 17 x 11 for shirts and aprons, etc). With corel draw, I create the same custom pages sizes and create templates for each product.
> You will have to get sublimation cartridges, (get the big ones) and flush the original ink from the system. While you are ordering the cartridges, also order a chip resetter so you can empty and reset the maintenance tank. Flushing will use considerable ink, but once complete, you will be fine. When I go a couple of days without printing, I usually run a nozzle check to insure that all jets are working, (not clogged). Only increase the cleaning level if a couple of nozzle cycles doesn't clear the problem. By the way, keep some standard 8.5 x 11 paper in the tray to use during the nozzle check, so you don't waste the 17" wide paper. Lay out your graphics short and wide and fill additional page space with multiple business logos. Use a good paper cutter or sissors to cut out you graphics, then print away. You can order the cartridges and Sublijet driver as a kit and save some money.


Hi, would you please let me know which sublimation ink you use with the ET-4800? Which one is compatible? Thank you so much!!


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

You will notice that the Epson 4800 printer mentioned is from 2008. It has a 17" wide carriage, with a roll feeder. That is not an Epson ET-4800 with a carriage width of only 8.5". Entirely different machines.

Epson makes a small 8.5" sublimation printer and sells ink for that. Perhaps that would work with an ET-4800. You would however need a color profile to both match that ink and work with the specific printer.

Back in the day of the 4800, Epson did not make a sublimation printer or sublimation ink and frowned heavily on anyone who used the 4800 for sublimation work. Guess how I know?? Our inks came from Sawgrass, as did the profiles for printing.


----------



## brandon.chetty2910 (8 mo ago)

abaker64 said:


> i never had any issue with my 4800 other than cost of inks, i upgraded to a 9600 and use ussublimation inks.
> 
> I still have artanium 220ml catridges that i would be willing to sell for a discounted price


I have a 4800 and a 9600.What price you loojing at for your cartridges?


----------

